# found some yesterday



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Went out with a buddy yesterday in the pouring rain. We walked around on state land in Lapeer for about 4 hours and managed to find around 30. I would say most were 1"-1.5". Hard to see them little buggers. Wish I would have took a pic but I gave them to his wife to enjoy. Gonna hit it again this weekend, he said it should be loaded up then. All in all pretty fun. Pretty cool to find my first ever morel, now I'm hooked on another outdoor past time. Good luck all.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Congrats on your first ever morel outdoor junkie!
That's pretty cool!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Good deal......Hope you got a chance to taste those little buggers.....Mack


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice job OJ! 
That was nice of you to give away your first ever Morels. I don't think I would give them away myself, thier so delicious.:corkysm55 But I would be willing to cook some up for someone.

I'll be out tomorrow morning and most of the day looking in a few of my spots, and a few new ones. I'll have my camera with me, so hopfully I'll have some pics to post.


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the mushrooms addicts club! I was also out in the cold rain yesterday. My wife thinks i'm absolutely bat crap crazy!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Way to go on your first ever *Michigan Morels!*
Be careful, it can be quite addictive. lol

Have you ever ate them before?
I imagine you have, but just thought I'd ask.
Personally, I found and tried my first ones in 2003
and have been hooked ever since.

thanks
mike


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Actually no, I've never tried one. Yesterday was the first time I had ever seen one in person. I plan on getting and trying some towards the end of the week. Good luck all.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I plan on taking a walk down the rail road tracks tomorrow, it runs through county property with alot of ash and birch. I've heard there are some in the strech I have in mind, I'll let ya know what happens!


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Will have to be on the lookout on Sat. while turkey hunting. Didnt think they were going to be in this area yet, good to hear they started!


----------

